# This Non-Travel Tripod/Head?



## Cory (Apr 16, 2015)

Induro AT213 - http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/655221-REG/Induro_472_213_Alloy_8M_AT213_Tripod.html

and

Acratech GV2 - http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/599678-REG/Acratech_1152_GV2_Ballhead_Gimbal_Head.html

for when shooting landscapes near home?


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 16, 2015)

Get the GP head rather than the GV head http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/650470-REG/Acratech_1155_GP_Ballhead.html

I have used one for years and if I lost it I'd get another tomorrow.


----------



## tolusina (Apr 17, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Get the GP head rather than the GV head http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/650470-REG/Acratech_1155_GP_Ballhead.html
> 
> I have used one for years and if I lost it I'd get another tomorrow.


Why the GP over the GV? And, why not the Ultimate?


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 17, 2015)

tolusina said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Get the GP head rather than the GV head http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/650470-REG/Acratech_1155_GP_Ballhead.html
> ...



The Ultimate was their first head and is severely compromised for some movements, it works very well as a head for macro work with wildly off center columns, but as a regular head does have limitations.

The GP does everything the GV2 does but it also has the built in leveling feature, that I use a lot, it means you don't have to spend any time getting the tripod level for landscapes and architecture. It also has a much larger range than most traditional leveling bases.

They push it as a stitch panorama tool but the truth is if you ever want your camera level quickly it does a fantastic job even for single shots.

Take a look at the video here from 3:30 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OffEGXjhbk#t=216


----------



## tolusina (Apr 17, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> tolusina said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...


Sorry, I was having a senior moment.
Yes, the Ultimate fell off my radar quickly as I shopped, especially once I found the Ultimate GP. 
The Ultimate GP does the flip and level, gimbal, same as the GP, the frame at 45 degrees allows more down/less up angle or rotate 180 to reverse that. 

Pricey these Acratechs. I think worth it.
The open design seems to me to have a hideous beauty about it that quite appeals to me.
I can find no flaw what so ever with mine, it's one of those tools that inspires pride of ownership.
Do you suppose there's any way to accidentally break one short of driving over it?


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 17, 2015)

tolusina said:


> I can find no flaw what so ever with mine, it's one of those tools that inspires pride of ownership.
> Do you suppose there's any way to accidentally break one short of driving over it?



Not that I have found, and mine has had a very uncoddled life! It does have a few chips out of the frame and base but the ball is as smooth as ever and the lock just locks.


----------

